# Blacknblue bowl 2012



## RSTY802510 (May 4, 2012)

Who else is going to be there??? http://www.blacknblueproductions.ne...ack-n-blue-bowl-2012-may-19th-at-webster-hall


----------



## Matt Derrick (May 19, 2012)

damn that looks cool, but im no where near that area.


----------

